# NIGHT FISHING BRAND NEW to the night



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys im 18 years old, i just bought my first generator its a 1100 running watts i know thats not alot but i got it for 200 bucks, its LOUD, i need some lights any suggestions please help, whats a good watt with such a small generator


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

with that lil wattage i would say HPS lights are the way to go maybe 150 watts check the regs to see if your genny is quite enough for your state mn has a set limit on how loud they can be not sure in michign though


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Generator box and a muffler will make that thing deadly silent. 8)

My vote also goes to the HPS 150 watt lights. Just get one for each of the sides and two up front and it should light up the water good enough. Or if you have a 12 volt plug in, get 10 55-65 watt off-road lights and plug 'em into there. I'm running 2 (I wish I had 5-10 of these babies!) 55 watt off-road lights on a battery and they do a good job until the battery starts running low, but that's why I need a generator. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys,

I was doing some research on the night bowfishing thing in MN and am under the impression that only certain lakes are open to night fishing. Is this true or am I reading it wrong.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep, only certain lakes are avalable to shoot on. Go to the DNR website, they have a list on there for you to see what lakes are legal to shoot on.


----------

